# Tung Kai Ying - Dao



## Xue Sheng (Feb 10, 2013)

Tung Kai Ying oldest son of Tung Hu Ling Grandson of Tung Ying Chieh

TaiChi Knife by Tung Kai Ying&#33891;&#32380;&#33521;&#22826;&#26997;&#20992;


----------

